# car ramps



## berney (Jul 2, 2008)

I need some car ramps that will not scratch up the surface of my garage floor, does anyone know of any that come with pre-attached rubber on the bottom?  Thanks


----------



## imported_carl (Jul 2, 2008)

supposedly ramps by "race ramp" products will not scuff up your floor


----------



## Grape Ape (Jul 2, 2008)

I just picked up a set of Blitz Extreme ramps from Tractor Supply. They are a plastic ramp rated for 3000 lbs per ramp. They have a rubber pad at the beginning of the ramp that helps keep it from slipping on concrete. I also like the stop at the end of the ramp it is rather high and you can tell when you are up against it. It works good to keep you from driving on to it to far. The have handles built in to them and are pretty light weight.


----------

